#ubuntu-il 2011-10-03
<ofek> שלום
<locodir-user> אהלן כולם
<locodir-user> anybody here ?
#ubuntu-il 2011-10-04
<Or_schapira> אהלן
<matanya> שלום
<Or_schapira> מה נשמע?
<matanya> הכל טוב
<izolirband> Hello
<izolirband> יש כאן מישהו ?
<Or_schapira> עכשיו..
<Galantus> אהלן כולם
<Or_schapira> שלום
<Galantus> אז ... מה בדיוק עושים פה? :)
<Galantus> חשבתי לעצמי שהגיע הזמן שאחקור קצת פיתוח בלינוקס
<Galantus> איך אפשר לתרום בדיוק ?
<Galantus> ווא ווא איזה ייבוש
<Galantus> חשבתי שהיפי נפש פה ישמחו להדריך ניוב
<matanya> היפי נפש שמחים ששואלים שאלה
<matanya> הם לא שמחים כשקוראים להם יפי נפש
<Galantus> הכוונה למובן הטוב של המילה, אחרי הכל אני גם פה;)
<matanya> סבבה
<matanya> שאל בני, ונען
<Galantus> אני אלך על שאלה קצת נועזת
<matanya> שוט
<Galantus> על מנת שמפתחים אחרים יקחו אותי ברצינות הייתי רוצה להיכנס לתחום התרומת קוד פה
<Galantus> מאיפה מתחילים?
<Galantus> ברור לי שיש פה אנשים שהם הרבה מעבר לליגה שלי
<matanya> אתה יודע תכנות?
<Galantus> אבל אפילו כדי לקבל ביקורת או לפחות להתאמן בקודינג
<Galantus> יודע תכנות
<matanya> שפה?
<Galantus> חח בוא נגיד פשוט שהתנסיתי כבר בהרבה דברים :)
<Galantus> הבנתי שללינוקס החשובות הן פייטון ג'אווה ופרל
<Galantus> אני יודע פחות או יותר
<Or_schapira> עוד לא ראיתי כאן שאלה...
<Galantus> אתה לא חד עין במיוחד
<matanya> את
<matanya> ולא נעים שאתה עוקץ אותה
<Galantus> צודק, אני מצטער אור.
<Galantus> קשה למשוך פשוט תשומת לב פה חח אני באמת מצטער
<Galantus> השאלה היא איפה מתחילים
<Galantus> אם אתה רוצה לפתח כאילו
<matanya> יש לך לינוקס מותקן?
<Galantus> בדרך:)
<Galantus> עוד שעתיים ככה
<matanya> תגמור, ויהיה על מה לדבר
<Galantus> that's what she said
<Galantus> סתם
<Galantus> תן קצת הכוונה שאני אתחיל לעכל :)
<Or_schapira> תסביר מה אתה שואל יהיה לנו יותר קל לענות
<Galantus> איפה אפשר לתרום קוד לאובונטו
<matanya> אתה רוצה לתרום קוד לפרויקט?
<Galantus> בתור מתחיל כמובן
<Galantus> כן בדיוק
<matanya> https://launchpad.net/
<Or_schapira> מה עם : http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved/developers
<Galantus> כן כבר גיששתי שם קצת
<Galantus> קצת קשה להבין מה לעשות חח
<Galantus> יש משהו כמו todo list או שפשוט צריך לבדוק אם יש באג מעניין שאני אוכל לפתור?
<matanya> תחפש באג
<matanya> או שתצטרף לפרוייקט
<Galantus> לאיפה מומלץ?
<Or_schapira> The #ubuntu-devel channel on the FreeNode IRC network is home to many Ubuntu developers for real-time communication.
<Galantus> או תנו לי לנסח אחרת
<Galantus> איפה אתם תורמים?:)
<Or_schapira> אמממ
<matanya> אני לא כותב קוד
<Or_schapira> בזמינות כאן ומענה לשאלות
<matanya> בעיקרון
<Or_schapira> ואני רוצה גם לשפר את פני הפורום
<Or_schapira> אבל לבנתיים לא נראה שרוצים שם עזרה
<Or_schapira> (למרות שזה לא נחמד שם)
<Galantus> חחחחחח חתיכת קהילה יש לכם פה
<matanya> רוב העזרה שלי היא התקנת לינוקס לאנשים ותמיכה טכנית
<Galantus> יש כאן גם מפתחים שאוכל להתייעץ איתם?
<matanya> כן
<Or_schapira>  #ubuntu-devel
<matanya> איך האנגלית שלך?
<Galantus> וואלה מגניב
<Or_schapira> למה אתה לא מנסה שם
<Or_schapira> ?
<Galantus> אני עכשו אנסה .. :)
<Or_schapira> סבבה
<Or_schapira> ובשם הקהילה הישראלית
<Galantus> ואנגלית סבבה
<matanya> תכנס לשם
<Or_schapira> אני מוסרת לך המון תודה על העזרה
<Or_schapira> מראש!
<Or_schapira> תייצג אותנו בכבוד!
<matanya> יש שם משימות מפה ועד ארץ'
<Galantus> חח תודה לכם:) הרעיון של הקוד פתוח דיי מלהיב
<Galantus> וואלה תודה רבה נלך לבדוק:)
<Or_schapira> חלק ממה שצריך לתרום זה לאו דווקא בקוד
<Or_schapira> אלא יותר בתמיכה ועזרה לאנשים
<Or_schapira> ושיווק
<matanya> היו שלום
<Galantus> אבל אני מתעניין יותר בפיתוח טכני מאשר התרומה עצמה ללינוקס:P
<Galantus> אני מנסה לצבור נסיון בתכנות
<Galantus> תודה חברה ביי בינתיים
<avihay> Galantus:  you should fine a project that you feel passionate about and contribute to that. the larger the project, the more fame you get, but also the longer it will take you to get fame. also Perl is (hopefully) dieing due to Python, and I see very little Java code, tho I might be mistaken.
<avihay> Also, Linux is subset of open-source. if you ain't passionate about Linux... contributing will be harder.
<avihay> contributing to Linux*
<Or_schapira> ב
<or_phone> כ
<or_phone> יש!
<or_phone> התחברתי מהאנדרואיש
<or_phone> *ד
#ubuntu-il 2011-10-05
<Or_schapira> יבש...
<Or_schapira> א
<Or_schapira> למה זה כותב כל מה שאני אומרת פעמיים?
<avi1333> מה קורה אנשים?
<avi1333> קניתי נטבוק אסוס 1015px אבל שאני מנסה להתקין עליו אובונטו במקביל לווינדוס 7 הקיים בו לאחר שאני לוחץ על התקנה במקביל לווינדוס 7 ההתקנה עושה ריסט למחשב ולא ממשיכה בהתקנה
<avi1333> שאלה נוספת האובונטו יותר חסכוני בסוללה מאשר הווינדוס?
<Or_schapira> avi1333: לא הבנתי את השאלה
<asw3> מי פה?
<asw3> 1. This driver is compiled under Fedora Core 4. snxcam.ko is for FC4 only!!
<asw3> אפשר להתקין את זה לאובנטו?
#ubuntu-il 2011-10-06
<avihay_> you can try to get the sources and compile for yourself
<asw3> מזתומרת לקחת את המקור?
<asw3> איך אפשר למצוא את המקור?
<asw3> אין לי שום מושג איך לעשות את זה
<asw3> אני כולה משתמש פשוט
<avihay_> by source, I meant source-code. it's not that hard, but there are so many things that can go wrong, that I feer even trying to guid you remotely
<moo3> בוקר טוב
<or_phone> יש כאן מישהו?
<or_phone> מה עושים אם המסך שלי קפא?
<or_phone> רק רואים את העכבר זז
<or_phone> אבל חוץ מזה הכול קפוא
<or_phone> (אפילו השניות. בשעון למעלה)
<avihay> well, can you get to a text terminal? (ctrl+alt+f1 for example)
<or_phone> יאם
<or_phone> מה עושים עכשיו?
<or_phone> איך חוזרים לגרפי?
<avihay> you return to the graphic one by ctrl+f7, usually, it should be in one of the fx, usually 7 9 or 8
<avihay> but before that
<avihay> you might want to log on from the text terminal and run top, see if any process is hogging all your cpu time
<or_phone> איך?
<or_phone> נכנסתי ליוזר שלי
<or_phone> ומה אני עושה מכאן
<or_phone> (זה משהו שקורה לי אחת לכמה זמן אחרי שהמחשב נכנס לשומר מסך או שהורדתי את המסך (מחשב נייד))
<or_phone> (עשיתי קונטרול אף 789) וזה לא ממש הגיב...
<avihay> ok, hit ctrl+alt+f1
<or_phone> Nop
<avihay> if you havn't logged in, log in. then run top by typeing top  and then pressing enter
<or_phone> Ok
<or_phone> I got it
<avihay> you see a list of procces
<avihay> they should be sorted by something
<avihay> hopefully by cpu usage
<or_phone> So I see that chromium is working
<avihay> is something taking an excessive amount of cpu?
<or_phone> 1-4%
<or_phone> No more
<avihay> that's nothing. is it sorted by cpu usage?
<or_phone> Yes
<or_phone> It seem to like cpu sorting
<or_phone> Cromium take 16% of memory
<or_phone> Is that ok?
<avihay> ok. other then maybe looking at the logs and trying to figure out what happened, I can only suggest killing the xserver and starting a new one
<or_phone> אני לא ממש,בקיאה בשורת הפקודה
<or_phone> אשמח להנחיות
<or_phone> לצאת מ טופ ?
<or_phone> איך?
<avihay> to quit top you just press q
<or_phone> סבבה
<avihay> you can use top to kill by pid by pressing k, then entering the pid, then pressing enter, then pressing a signal number and enter, or just enter for the deafult kill signal
<or_phone> אוקי
<avihay> you can kill by name from the command line by useing the command killall <name>
<avihay> you can use tab to auto-complete the names, very handy
<or_phone> אבל לא ראינו משהו שדורש את זה, נכון?
<or_phone> הצלחתי למצוא איך חוזרים לגראפ, אבל הוא עדיין קפוא
<or_phone> איך הורגים את xserver
<or_phone> זה xorg?
<Or_schapira> אוקי
<Or_schapira> מה שעשיתי זה
<Or_schapira> killall Xorg
<Or_schapira> ומה שקרה זה שהוא הוביל אותי למסך הכניסה
<Or_schapira> הבאסה זה שהוא סגר את כל הדברים
<Or_schapira> (ועכשיו גם התצוגה שלי כרגע זה שאני רואה כאילו אני כותבת כל דבר פעמיים, אבל בסלולרי אני רואה פעם אחת)
<Or_schapira> עכשיו, אני רוצה לדעת למנוע את זה
<Or_schapira> אז מה עושים?
<Or_schapira> איך בודקים את הלוגים?
<Or_schapira> avihay ?
<serfus> Or_schapira, הגבתי בפוסט שלך, מבחינתי לכי על זה
<serfus> גמר חתימה טובה :)
<or_phone> אה?
<or_phone> אה! אבל אני צריכה מפתחות...
<Nighthawk``> מישהו יכול להגיד לי
<Nighthawk``> מה היתה סיבת היציאה שלי כרגע
<Nighthawk``> ?
<asw3_> timeout
<serfus> or_phone, את זה כבר תצטרכי להסדיר מול אבישי
<serfus> כל מה שקשור לצד הטכני של האתר והשרת, זה בעיקר אבישי
<avihay> [15:24] <-- Nighthawk`` has left this server (Changing host).
<Or_schapira> ?
<Or_schapira> ברוך שובך!
<avihay> ‫‪<Nighthawk``> [15:24] ‬‏ מישהו יכול להגיד לי <Nighthawk``> [15:24] ‬‏ מה היתה סיבת היציאה שלי כרגע
<avihay> thanks
<Or_schapira> נעלמת לי באמצע !
<avihay> the logs are in /var/logs. you'd probably wand to look at dmesg and xorg
<Or_schapira> כולי נעלבתי
<avihay> sorry, as much as I try not to have it, I still have some real llife, sort of
<Or_schapira> פחחח
<Or_schapira> לא יכול להיות!
<avihay> I find it shocking myself
<Or_schapira> אממ
<Or_schapira> מה אני בדיוק מחפשת בקבצים הללו?
<Or_schapira> [ 13532.228] (WW) intel(0): first get vblank counter failed: Invalid argument
<Or_schapira> מה זה אומר?
<avihay> usually at the end of the file, and you are looking for something that says that something went horribly wrong, and hopefully there is an explanation as to why. also, you could try pastebining them and showing them around for peopel who know what to lookf, to look for
<avihay> I have no real clue. vblank stands for vertical blanking, I guess, I think it's about the signal sent after a full screen has been rendered to the output device
<trew100> היי חברים
<trew100> למישהו יש המלצה על שרת לאובונטו עם מהירות בוהה יותר ממה שיש בישראל?
<trew100> אני מתכוון שרת למנהל חבילות
<trew100> serfus: מכיר?
<GunWP> help
<GunWP> waht up ?
<GunWP> מה קורה
<trew100> בכל טוב
<GunWP> ?
<trew100> עזרה במה?
<GunWP> סבבה ?
<trew100> מקווה
<GunWP> איך קוראים לך ?
<trew100> עייפים אך מרוצים
<trew100> משנה הרבה?
<GunWP> אתה בן זונה .
<GunWP> ?
<trew100> לא שידוע לי
<GunWP> אתה מכוער ?
<GunWP> ? יצאת מהארון
<GunWP> תענה, יא בן זונה !
<GunWP> מה קורה ?
<GunWP> serfus ?
#ubuntu-il 2011-10-07
<New0> בוקר טוב
<New0> בוקר טוב :)
<New0> בוקר טוב
<New0> moshe?
<serfus> בוקר טוב
<New0> בוקר טוב
<New0> מה נשמע?
<New0> תגיד אחי תוכל לעשות לי שניה במשהו?
<New0> serfus בוקר טוב גם לך :)
<New0> יש פה מישהו?
<Galantus> שלום עולם
<Galantus> יש פה מפתחים ?
<Galantus> #help
<New0> היי חברה מה נשמע?
#ubuntu-il 2011-10-08
<nady> שבוע טוב
#ubuntu-il 2011-10-09
<nady> לילה טוב
<New0> היי חברה
<New0> היי חברה
<New0> מישהו פה?
<Amichay> אני
<Amichay> אבל אני חדש כאן XD
<Amichay> מקווה להשתלב...
<horny> #sex
<serfus> בוקר טוב ושבוע טוב כולם
<HaimN> הי, מה נשמע? הרבה זמן לא הייתי, לימודים...
<HaimN> מה קורה עם האתר?
<serfus> HaimN, נפל כנראה
<New0> היי חברה מה קורה?
<serfus> New0, מה נשמע?
<New0> סבבה :) אני עדיין לא מאמין שהערוץ הזה פועל :)
<New0> אבל אוקי. איך איתך?
<New0> תגיד רציתי לשאול 2 דברים
<New0> יש לך את הזמן?
<New0> serfus, ?
<serfus> למה שהוא לא יפעל?
<serfus> וואי יש לי לאג מטורף, מצטער אם אני איטי
<New0> serfus, דבר ראשון מעניין אותי לדעת אם שווה ללכת על קורס של בניית אתרים ב PHP . ועוד שאלה לגבי הסדר במחשב
<New0> זה בסדר אין צורך להתנצל
<New0> למה שלא יפעל? כי התמיכה פה מהאנשים מסויימת לא טובה ואפילו בושה איך שהם מדברים לאנשים. זה 2 סיבות עיקריות
<serfus> כמה זמן אתה צריך? :)
<New0> ולא פלא שאין פה משתמשים בקושי
<New0> לא יודע כמה דקות? אולי איזה 4-5 דקות
<New0> אז מה אתה ממליץ בקשר לקורס?
<serfus> אתה לא יכול לבוא בטענות לאנשים שמנדבים מהזמן שלהם ללא שום תמורה, או לעיתים תמורה בצורת הצקות/זלזול
<serfus> אין לי מושג בקשר לקורסים
<serfus> אני לא מתכנת
<serfus> מה שאני כן יודע, זה שבדרך כלל עדיף ללמוד בבית
<serfus> מספר/אינטרנט
<New0> אני לא באתי בטענות אלא בתור עובדות
<serfus> ולא לבזבז זמן על קורס, שלא נדבר על כסף... הקורסים האלה עולים הון תועפות
<serfus> אלא אם אתה מחפש הסמכה מסוימת
<New0> אה הבנתי אותך. ובקשר לסדר הקבצים במחשב.
<New0> ב PHP אני לא מקבל הסמכה מהקורס אלא מנסיון
<New0> אני כן יגיד לך שהייתי פה מלפני הרבה זמן אני לא קיבלתי ממש תמיכה וכן עזרתי במה שיכולתי. אבל היו פה אנשים גועל נפש עם היירס
<New0> *הייחס
<New0> תגיד אתה במקרה זוכר אותי?
<serfus> זוכר את השם, כן
<New0> איך הייחס שלי היה?
<serfus> צריך להבין שאף אחד פה לא מקצועי
<New0> האם לדעתך הייתי סבדר?
<New0> *בסדר
<New0> דווקא כן היו פה מקצועים
<New0> לפי מה שזכור לי בכל אופן
<New0> בכל מקרה אני צריך לסדר את המחשב שלי לפי תיקיות וקטגוריות ותת-קטגוריות
<New0> האם אתה ממליץ על שמות?
<serfus> לא מבחינה טכנית ולא מבחינת יחסי אנוש
<serfus> אם אתה חושב שפה האנשים לא מספיק נחמדים, כדאי לך לבקר בערוצי דביאן, פייתון, לינוקס עולמיים
<serfus> אני זז לאכול, אחזור קצת מאוחר יותר
<New0> חח כן יש משהו במה שאתה אומר
<New0> אבל לא קיבלתי ייחס גרוע מהם, וכל הזמן קיבלתי עזרה תוך דקות.
<New0> אוקי אחי נדבר. אם אתה יכול שתחזור לכתוב את הניק שלי
<New0> serfus, תודה
<HaimN> serfus: מה קורה עם האתר?
<serfus> HaimN, האמת היא שאין לי מושג
<serfus> HaimN, אבישי לא מחובר והתעצלתי לשלוח לו מייל... אני אשלח לו עכשיו
<serfus> New0, לא ממש הבנתי את השאלה
<New0> serfus, יש לי מלא בלאגן במחשב עם כל הקבתים שלי. ורציתי לשאול אותך אם אתה יכול להמליץ לי על איך לסדר אותם לפי קטגויות סרטים מוסיקה סדרות
<New0> מוסיקה לפי איזה סדר. תוכנות לפי איזה סדר
<New0> HaimN, מה קורה?
<serfus> אני מניח שמה שהכי נוח לך
<serfus> אני מסדר את המוזיקה לפי ג'אנרים ובתוך זה אמנים
<serfus> ואת הסרטים/סדרות, סתם זרוק בתקייה
<New0> האמת היא שהסרטים וסדרות וסדרות שנגמרו כל אחד בדיסק אחר של 2 טרה
<New0> :) אבל הבלאגן הרציני שלי זה התוכנות
<New0> מרוב שיש לי המון אני כבר לא יודע תחת איזו קטגויה ותת קטגוריה לשים אותם
<New0> serfus,
<serfus> לא מדובר בלינוקס?
<New0> אני כבר שבוע שלם שמנסה לסדר הכל
<New0> משולב
<New0> serfus, אתה מתכוון אם אלא הם תוכנות של לינוקס? או אם אני עובד כרגע עם לינוקס?
<New0> התשובה שכן יש לי תוכנות ומערכות הפעלה שונות של לינוקס, אבל לא אני כרגע עם ווינ 7 לא עם לינוקס.
<serfus> HaimN, שלחתי דוא"ל בירור :)
<serfus> Amichay, השם שלך מוכר לי מאיפשהו?
<Amichay> יש מצב
<Amichay> אתה מתעסק באבטחת מידע?
<Amichay> serfus: ?
<serfus> לא ממש
<serfus> אולי אתה לא ממש חדש כאן?
<Amichay> ויקיפדיה? לינוקס (אני מניח שכן)?
<Amichay> כאן אני חדש
<Amichay> לא הקהילה
<Amichay> *בקהילה
<serfus> אה, אז בטח ראיתי את שם שלך איפשהו
<Amichay> יש מצב
<serfus> נכון, אבטחת מידע!
<serfus> פורום האקינג
<Amichay> יאפ
<Amichay> נחמד להיפגש :)
<serfus> אז ברוך הבא ונעים להכיר
<Amichay> כנ"ל "D
<Amichay> מקווה לתרום לערוץ
<serfus> תביא חברים, זה הכי יעזור
<serfus> :P
<serfus> ועדיף כאלה שרוצים ומסוגלים לעזור בקהילה
<Amichay> חח
<Amichay> נשתדל
<Amichay> ותבואו גם לבקר אצלנו לפעמים :)
<serfus> בפורום האקינג?
<Amichay> גם
<serfus> יצא לי לקרוא שם דברים
<Amichay> גם בצ'אנל שלנו
<serfus> אה, יש לכם ערוץ?
<serfus> פה בפרינוד?
<Amichay> irc.nix.co.il / #security
<Amichay> לא
<Amichay> שרת אחר
<Amichay> יותר פעיל מפה :)
<Amichay> יש גם ערוץ לינוקס נחמד
<serfus> אהממ... יותר מדי שרתים פתוחים אצלי
<serfus> טוב, נראה :)
<Amichay> בכיף, אתם מוזמנים :)
<Amichay> אני זז לישון, יש עבודה מחר :)
<Amichay> לילט
<serfus> לילה טוב
<jc2000> שלום
<jc2000> אני צריך עזרה די דחוף
<matanya> מה קרה?
<jc2000> אני בתהליך העברת המשפחה ללינוקס
<jc2000> ואני עם בעיה בסורק
<jc2000> http://whatsup.co.il/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=57606
<jc2000> אני פותר את זה הערב והם עוברים
<trew100> jc2000: ?
<jc2000> מה?
<serfus> jc2000, ממליץ לך להכנס לערוץ תמיכה של אובונטו באנגלית
<jc2000> למה?
<serfus> כי יענו לך שם מהר
<serfus> סביר להניח
<serfus> תמיד כשהיתה לי בעיה שגוגל לא הצליח לפתור, הם עזרו לי
<jc2000> אני משער שזה דבר ראשון על הבוקר
<jc2000> מה הערוץ?
<serfus> #ubuntu
<serfus> בפוסט בוואטסאפ לא ענית לאחרון
<jc2000> אין לי מושג למה הוא מתכוון בכלל
<trew100> חברים מישהו יכול לעזור לי עם הפלאש במעצבן הזה?
<serfus> trew100, מה הבעיה?
<trew100> אני לא מצליח לראות פלאש
<trew100> אני מוריד את הפלאש ואז הוא אומר שהוא לא מצליח לדבר עם השרת
<trew100> או משהו כזה
<jc2000> יש לך מערכת 64 ביט?
<trew100> לתת שגיאה מדוייקת יותר?
<trew100> כן
<jc2000> תתקין פלאס עם אובונטו טוייק
<jc2000> הפתרון הכי מהיר שיש
<serfus> jc2000, check Administration>Users and group
<trew100> מה??
<trew100> מה זה אובונטו טוויק?
<jc2000> תמחק באופן מוחלט את כל סוגי התקנת הפלאש שלך trew100
<serfus> שם תלחץ על המשתמש שעושה בעיות ואז advanced settings
<trew100> jc2000: הורדתי
<trew100> היי לכם
<trew100> בטעות מחקתי תיקיה חשובה כנראה
<trew100> זה אמור להיות בתקיית הקש של .ver
<trew100> #/ver
<trew100> ufk vpgkv gfahu ak nbvk vjchku, vut eurx
<trew100> וכל הפעלה של מנהל החבילות הוא קורס
#ubuntu-il 2012-10-05
<asks> אהלן
<asks> יש דרך להתקין את הגנום הישן?
<asks> עם התפריטים למעלה
<nady> ?
#ubuntu-il 2012-10-06
<Interruptus> MATE
<Interruptus> ככה זה נקרא
<avihay> he disconnected
<Interruptus> רק שמתי לב
<ronyxdd> anyone?
<ronyxdd> iv just installed ubuntu
<ronyxdd> and i cant write in heb
<Ra> יש פה מישהו??
<Ra> is there anybody here..?
#ubuntu-il 2013-09-30
<Avihay> נסה את
<Avihay> wiki.ubuntu-il.org
<Avihay> כן
<asw3> רק עכשיו גיליתי שהרקע של האיכס צט דפוק
<asw3> בדרך כלל אני לא מתעסק עם זה בכלל
<asw3> עד שלא יכלתי לקרוא פרי בוט
<asw3> החלטתי שלא יכול להיות שמלא יוזרים רואים
<asw3> ואני לא רואה טוב
<Avihay> למה אתה משתמש באיכסצ'ט?
<asw3> ניסיתי את irssi
<asw3> הוא עשה לי בעיות עם העברית
<asw3> כל פעם שהגדרתי אותו עם כל ההגדרות
<asw3> והיתי מכבה ומדליק אותו
<asw3> היה חוזר לג'יבריש
<avic82> בקיצור יש ספר לינוקס בעברית ?
<Avihay> לא ניסיתי
<asw3> avic82, חבר יקר,אין קיצורי דרך
<avic82> זה סינית בשבילי חומר חדש
<asw3> צריך להתקין הכל מ-0
<asw3> וככה לומדים
<asw3> תוריד ספר תכנות,לא תדע לתכנת
<avic82> התקנתי מה לרשום
<avic82> איך מחליפים יוזרים
<asw3> פקודות אין לך מה לשאול פה
<asw3> הכל אתה רושם
<asw3> how to
<asw3> וגוגל מביא גם דוגמאות
<avic82> אם אני עכשיו ביוזר AVIC82 ואני רוצה לעבור לROOT
<asw3> באיזה הפצה?
<Avihay> באיזו הפצה?
<Avihay> :->
<asw3> :|
<avic82> אובונטו באק טראק
<asw3> באובנטו אין באמת משתמש רוט
<asw3> יש הרשאות רוט
<asw3> sudo
<Avihay> ואתה מתכוון לקומנד לין, ולא לגראפי?
<Avihay> בבאקטרק יש משתמש רוט מוגדר דיפולטי asw3
<asw3> ואללה?
<Avihay> כן
<asw3> מזה שונה לגמרי?
<Avihay> גם חלק מהתוכנות לא עובדות כמו שצריך ברוט, וחלק לא במשתמש רגיל, זה ממש מוזר
<avic82> טוב אני מרגיש שאני חופר לכם שיהיה לילה טוב אמיגוס ושוב תודה נראה לי שאני יחפש לי איזה קורס לישנוקס וזהו
<Avihay> בקומנד לין, אתה יכול להריץ su כדי לעבור לרוט באוטו חלון, אך אם זה לא מצליך, אתה תמיד יכול להריץ sudo bash כדי, למעשה להשיג את אותו אפקט
<avic82> הבנתי
<Avihay> אותו*
<Avihay> מצליח*
<Avihay> ובקשר למה שרצית בנוגע להרשאות UPDATE
<Avihay> אתה יכול להשיג את האפקט הזה ע"י יצירת ספריה שלמשתמש אין הרשאות כתיבה אליה, אבל יש לו הרשאות כתיבה לכל הכבצים בה
<avic82> sudo update
<Avihay> קבצים*
<Avihay> אני לא מכיר תוכנה בשם update
<avic82> אני שואל אם אתה רוצה לעדכן גרסה של אובנטו למשל
<avic82> תסביר לי בעברית מזה SUDO
<Avihay> אתה צריך להריץ רצף מסוים של פקודות כדי לעדכן משורת הפקודה
<Avihay> sudo זו תוכנה. יש לה הרשאות מיוחדות לרוץ כמשתמש אחר
<avic82> מזאת אומרת משתמש אחר כאילו אם אני לא root
<Avihay> אתה יכול להשתמש בה כדי לבצע פקודות כרוט, מבלי להיות רוט
<Avihay> שזה השימוש הכי נפוץ שלה
<avic82> כמו שהבנתי מגניב מחר אני ישחק אם זה קצת נראה לאן אני יגיע :)
<Avihay> תנסה
<Avihay> man sudo
<avic82> מזה man
<avic82> אני יודע שגם בUPDATE
<avic82> בדרך כלל משתמשים ב SUDO
<Avihay> man זו תוכנה לחיפוש והצגת man pages, שאלה דפי הסבר
<asw3> אביחי אתה יודע מה קורה למי שמקליד 3 פעמים סודו עם סיסמא לא נכונה?
<asw3> http://i.imgur.com/lq5PSH4.jpg
<avic82> בקיצור זה כמו דוס בוינדוס רק יותר מרגיז :)
<Avihay> יש דפי הסבר לרוב התוכנות, וגם לספריות מסוימות ופונקציות(תכנות)
<avic82> נחסם ?
<avic82> איכס מה זה
<avic82> ?
<Avihay> asw3: שום דבר, אולי נרשם משהוא באיזהשהוא קובץ לוג, ואולי אמור גם להישלך מייל אם המערכת מוגדרת כראוי
<asw3> לא נכון
<asw3> תסתכל בתמונה
<asw3> :)
<Avihay> מקסים asw3, בדיוק מה שמתכנת רוצה לראות לפני השינה
<Avihay> להישלח*
<avic82> טוב שיהיה לילה טוב יש לי מחר ראיון עבודה
<Avihay> הקיצור, מאוחר ושגיאות הכתיב שלי חוגגות
<avic82> thx
<Avihay> בקיף, תביא קצת יותר סבלנות מחר
<Avihay> בכיף*
<Avihay> זה משתלם בד"כ
<avic82> כן הוינדוס הזה ממש מעפן
<avic82> לילה טוב
#ubuntu-il 2013-10-01
<Guest10015> hi
#ubuntu-il 2013-10-04
<camila> hello
<someone235> יש פה מישהו?
<stik_> hi
<stik_> is there is someone here?
<stik_> hello?
<stik_> wtf people!! wake up!!
<stik_> drink some red-java!
#ubuntu-il 2013-10-05
<neta> שלום
<Avihay> hi
#ubuntu-il 2014-09-30
<Clara_> hi
#ubuntu-il 2014-10-03
<Israel_> hello
#ubuntu-il 2015-09-28
<Ddorda> פףףף אני לא מאמין למה שאני רואה, אשכרה המקום הזה עדיין קיים
<Ddorda> Avihay, מה הולך
<Ddorda> asw3, :)
#ubuntu-il 2015-10-04
<ELI99> hi
<ELI99> i have a problem
<ELI99> any one to help me?
<ELI99> i have ubuntu 14.04
<ELI99> it has been a long time since I used it, so it had a lot of updates to do
<ELI99> when the updates finished, the computer reboot, a screen of the user name and password appread
<ELI99> when i entered my password it got stocked with black screen
<ELI99> I think it got to do with Nvidia
<ELI99> so how can I over come the problem?
